# Punny names?!



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

I am in need of a clever name for my goat house/pen! My mind is drawing a blank  my chicken coop is named "Mother Clucker's House of Eggs", and the pig pen has a big sign that says "Makin' Bacon"... Any help would be fabulous!! TYIA!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

4 hoof drive

Butt head lane

Pellet ave


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Haha cute!! Thanks  I kinda like butt head lane!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Before painting 







After painting







ramps and roofs for playing on!







into the goat house


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL. 

Nice setup there.


----------

